# rotary hammer drill or standard hammer



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

gramps416 said:


> I am interested in buying a new corded hammer drill, as I have a few signs and awnings to install this year. My old hammer drill is underpowered.
> I will be drilling mostly 5/8" holes.
> 
> To drill those holes in brick, I will have to use the tool on a step ladder
> ...


I would be inclined to go with the rotary (Hammer/Drill) Since there are less vibrations than the Hammer only. But, it truly depends on the individual and physical strength. One thing is certain. Your footing (Especially on a ladder) must be steady and sturdy. For the most part (or never) the hammering tool should not be held over the head. The best control in terms of grip and power, is when it's facing your chest.:thumbsup:!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd actually suggest a SDS+ rotary hammer, especially for 5/8" holes. All of the roto's that i've owned in the last decade have had clutches to keep them from overpoweing an individuall. A plain old hammer drill with a 5/8" bit will have it's hands full.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I have this one and like it: http://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-1-1-inch-sds-rotary-hammer-97743.html


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

jomama45 said:


> I'd actually suggest a SDS+ rotary hammer, especially for 5/8" holes. All of the roto's that i've owned in the last decade have had clutches to keep them from overpoweing an individuall. A plain old hammer drill with a 5/8" bit will have it's hands full.


how will I know that the model I am getting is an "SDS +" model?

So you guys would feel safe on a ladder???

-g


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I've used it on a ladder in my basement.
It's pretty heavy. You'd have to have a good way of hanging it on something.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> I'd actually suggest a SDS+ rotary hammer, especially for 5/8" holes. All of the roto's that i've owned in the last decade have had clutches to keep them from overpoweing an individuall. A plain old hammer drill with a 5/8" bit will have it's hands full.


I agree with you on that. But sometimes, personal safety --especially if someone is standing on a ladder-- outweighs efficiency.:yes:!


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

I've got a Bosch Bulldog, and it is great. Very easy to control, it's similar to an impact driver in that it delivers a superior function while reducing torque feedback. Very often I can drill a vertical hole one handed. You will know it's SDS because it will say SDS!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

xxPaulCPxx said:


> I've got a Bosch Bulldog, and it is great. Very easy to control, it's similar to an impact driver in that it delivers a superior function while reducing torque feedback. Very often I can drill a vertical hole one handed. You will know it's SDS because it will say SDS!


Yes. Where tools are concerned there's no compromising on quality. Unfortunately, some brands that are out there (Thankfully, only very few.) are of inferior quality. Paying a few dollars more at the outset will pay dividends in terms of productivity and safety.:thumbsup:!


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

so it's a general consensus then, when on a ladder, don't use a rotary hammer.
thanks


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the difference between a rotary hammer and hammer drill??


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

gramps416 said:


> so it's a general consensus then, when on a ladder, don't use a rotary hammer.
> thanks


I wold have no reservation about using a 1" rated & under roto hammer on a sale ladder. It is somewhat subjective though, as I assume I'm much younger (& more than likely naive) than you are. We go through at least one or two of these tools a year also, as we use them everyday, so I'm sure I'm far more comfortable with it.

If you decide ot go with a hammerdrill, I would reccommend at least buy a quality SDS+ bit for the 5/8" holes you're drilling. Standard shank bits tend to be garbage nowadays, and can be junk in no time due to the faster RPM's put out by the hammerdrills.



Shrute said:


> What's the difference between a rotary hammer and hammer drill??


About $150............................



Kidding, a hammerdrill is more of a "jack of all trades, master of none" kind of tool IMO. They spin faster, provide less percussion force, and have a standard style chuck.

A rotary hammer is a concrete specific drill only. They have either an SDS+, SDS, or spline shank chuck that requires special, but superior, bits.

They spin far slower than hammerdrills, but hammer/pound much harder.

The other advantage is that most of them have a feature to turn off the rotation, so you can intall a chisel bit to perform chipping work.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

gramps416 said:


> so it's a general consensus then, when on a ladder, don't use a rotary hammer.
> thanks


Um, nooooo. Look back at what I posted.

"...Very easy to control...Very often I can drill a vertical hole one handed..."

A rotary hammer is the PERFECT tool for what you want to do. It is easy to use, drills a hole fast, and doesn't torque you around like a drill can.

Heck, for a long tool like this it's still good on a ladder: The only force you need to provide is enought to keep it level and enough to engage the hammer action, about 10 pounds on both counts. I say long because that was the style I bought - the D handle. You probably want the style that looks more like a drill because it's a little more compact

This is what I have: Bosch Bulldog 7/8"

Just so you know, i used mine to drill multiple 5/8"x12" deep holes in my foundation to add threaded rod and epoxy as seimic hold downs. It cut super hard 50y.o. concrete like it was balsa wood!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

gramps416 said:


> how will I know that the model I am getting is an "SDS +" model?......


 SDS Bits come in two flavors i.e. '+' and 'Max'
The '*+*' added to the SDS name for drill bits is redundant IMO as the only difference between *SDS* (with or without the +) and '*SDS Max* is the *diameter of the shank*. The SDS *Max* tools are extra heavy duty and require a larger motor to drive bigger drill bits or accessories such as Spade bits






Shrute said:


> What's the difference between a rotary hammer and hammer drill??


 A *hammer drill* has a wobble plate mounted behind the armature so that when it is engaged and pressure is put on the drill the whole shebang including your hand and arm gets hammered. Until you put pressure on the drill there is no hammer action. The more force you apply the faster the hole gets drilled.

A *rotary hammer drill* reciprocates internally at a fixed rate. The rotary motion can be turned on or off so that it can be used as a reciprocating only tool. The speed of drilling in masonry is not dependent on how much pressure you put on the drill. In fact some reviews have claimed that they found no difference in drilling speed when they applied heavy pressure or just enough pressure to keep the drill positioned.

ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammer_drill
.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

So i misunderstood, roto hammers ARE safe on ladders, PaliBob you agree too?

So a "Spade" style is not best for my needs? go with the standard loooking drill shape? Who makes compact models in the $<260 range? 
-gramps


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

gramps416 said:


> so it's a general consensus then, when on a ladder, don't use a rotary hammer.
> thanks


There's no consensus. That's spark plug's opinion. There are a lot of exceptions. for example, if someone is holding the ladder. But if someone is working alone, I'd certainly be hesitant of using an electric rotary Hammer.:no::thumbsup:!


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

Here ya go:
Bosch SDS drill style at $199

It's got all the features you will ever need in this type of tool.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The choice of a safe type of drill to use on a ladder depends a lot on you. Some of the larger SDS drills are quite heavy and require constant two handed operation. On the other hand a rotary hammer will do the work without you really having to lean on it.

For your application I would probably use a relatively compact Hammer Drill with a 'D' handle for more control, similar to the previously recommended Bosch Bulldog
http://www.toolking.com/bosch-11224...rotary-hammer-kit-bosch-factory-reconditioned

"Spade" accessories are not used for drilling, but only for digging using the "Hammer only" mode.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

PaliBob said:


> The choice of a safe type of drill to use on a ladder depends a lot on you. Some of the larger SDS drills are quite heavy and require constant two handed operation. On the other hand a rotary hammer will do the work without you really having to lean on it.
> 
> For your application I would probably use a relatively compact Hammer Drill with a 'D' handle for more control, similar to the previously recommended Bosch Bulldog
> http://www.toolking.com/bosch-11224...rotary-hammer-kit-bosch-factory-reconditioned
> ...


Based on the posters requirements, the $79 reconditioned one might be best, though I'd rather have one that does hammer only for spade bit and pulling up tile.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

SDS-Plus Spade Chisels are available, as are SDS-Plus wood chisels. I have both types.

For digging however the Digging Spades are only available in the larger shank SDS-Max sizes. These are in the 4-1/2" range. 


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Steel-Clay-Spade-HS1922/dp/B0009H5PBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1273222362&sr=1-1
.


----------



## gramps416 (Dec 26, 2008)

it didn't occur to me that there are other uses for a 3rd mode (hammer only) such as pulling up tile. I may consider upgrading to the bulldog if the hammer only mode is useful. Is it a lot faster or easier to break up ceramic tile than a cold chisel? Are there other uses?


----------



## Shrute (Feb 25, 2010)

gramps416 said:


> it didn't occur to me that there are other uses for a 3rd mode (hammer only) such as pulling up tile. I may consider upgrading to the bulldog if the hammer only mode is useful. Is it a lot faster or easier to break up ceramic tile than a cold chisel? Are there other uses?


I've used the Bulldog to chip around protrusions I had to make thru block walls, came in handy.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DH is looking at rotary hammer drills tonight for me. :thumbup: Thanks for the useful info.


----------



## mlt139 (Apr 22, 2013)

You don't need a rotary hammer to drill into brick. Pick up an impact driver, it's compact, safe to use on a ladder, and perfectly suited to drill into brick. Rotary hammers are primarily used to drill into hard concrete.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

mlt139 said:


> You don't need a rotary hammer to drill into brick. Pick up an impact driver, it's compact, safe to use on a ladder, and perfectly suited to drill into brick. Rotary hammers are primarily used to drill into hard concrete.


The "impact" on impact drivers is in the direction of rotation. There isn't a hammering action.
I do agree that you don't need a rotary hammer to drill into brick. I've drilled plenty into my brick with a corded hammer drill. Just need good bits & swap them when dulled. That said 5/8" to me is getting on the large side & if I had lots to do I would be looking to borrow or buy a SMALL rotary hammer (with a chisel only function for future uses).

Rotary hammers are fun. Just did 1 1/2" holes last week through up to 13" of concrete with one of these beasts : http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-11245EVS-2-Inch-SDS-Max-Rotary/dp/B00004SUPS
At 25 lbs I was very glad the holes were in the floor


----------

